# Como conectar por USB un control de playstation



## ramocapo2002

Hola a todos:
Resulta que estaba buscando como conectar por usb un joystick de play a la pc y encontre esta pagina: http://www.universojuegos.net/hardware/hardware1.html
El problema que tengo es como programo el micro cypress ese porque nada mas tengo un programador para pic y no encuentro planos para programar el cypress
Gracias por sus respuestas


----------



## ciri

diria que te comres un joystick para play con USB.. y te diviertas..

va a ser mas facil y seguro!!. para que poner en riesgo la play!:


----------



## fjppitta

Que tal, tambien estoy interesado en armar el adaptar, no es tanto por la dificultad si no por el reto que esto supone a demas de que se siente bien cuando uno hace las cosas. 

Que sentido ir a comprar algo si se puede desarrollar en casa, el conocimiento utilizado para diseñar y armar un proyecto es mayor que al de caminar por una tienda.

El micro que utilizan en la dirección que colocaste ya esta descontinuado, conseguí el nuevo por parte de la compañía cypress, tienes que entrar a su pagina y pedirlo como muestra, solo te piden una explicación del proyecto y si les convence te mandan la muestra gratis. Pero digamos que posibilidad hay de pasar ese código al PIC18F2550 es más sencillo de conseguir y más robusto.

Cuando llegue el micro y pruebe ya comentare si se puede o no hacer con ese micro.


----------



## leop4

yo opino igual que ciri y ademas te lo recontra recomiendo yo me compre un jocktic para play y no tengo play ni la 1 ni la 2 queria tener un jocktic que sea exactamente igual que el de la play2 asi que me compre el jocktic de play2 mas un conector de play2 a usb y la verdad que anda barbaro te lo recomiendo yo gaste mas o menos 70 $ pero depende de la casa de computacion a donde lo vayas a comprar....


----------



## fjppitta

Saludos leop4, también cuento con un adaptador de dos controles de PS que anda bárbaro sobretodo en el mario kart 64. Pero también prefiero hacerlo a ver que tal va, digo es como un pasatiempo más que nada. De hecho si no mal recuerdo en ebay venden los adaptadores en unos $7USD ya con envío. 

Pues seria algo que depende de la persona.

Jugar sin complicaciones y llevándosela "relax": comprar un adaptador
Experimentar un poco más, complicarse la vida y la satisfacción de hacer algo por si mismo: implementar el adaptador.

Todo depende ya que si alguien de verdad no quiere complicarse la existencia recomiendo al 100% la compra del adaptador ya que evitara muchos dolores de cabeza y se logra el objetivo de hacerse de un control de PS para computadora por USB.

Solo algunos de nosotros que tengamos algo de conocimiento en electrónica recomendaría intentar hacerlo funcionar con un microcontrolador, más que nada por el conocimiento que se adquiere al hacer estas cosas.


----------



## jhon jairo cabrera vargas

ramo capo 2002

1Hola a todos:
Resulta que estaba buscando como conectar por usb un joystick de play a la pc y encontre esta pagina: http://www.universojuegos.net/hardware/hardware1.html
El phttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/members/ramocapo2002/ que tengo es como programo el micro cypress ese porque nada mas tengo un programador para pic y no encuentro planos para programar el cypress
Gracias por sus respuestas 


hola yo estuve buscando pero la dirrecion esta fuera de la redd
tu podrias compartir esos datos de como conectar el control del play a la pc siii graciaasss este es mi correo jhonmil713@hotmail.com  GRACIASSS


----------



## kvn507kdv

tengo una duda y quisiera q alguien me ayudara. tengo un problema con mi ps2 q me reconoce los discos pero no los carga y quisiera saber donde obtener orientacion para esto antes q lo deje peor de lo que esta. 
gracias de ante mano a cualquier sugerencia


----------



## colgau

si es la 2 estrechita, han tenido problemas de lector en un porcentaje al menos lo que he visto bastante alto, aunque puede que solo vendiesen por aqui las malas...


----------

